# Is the paranormal's real...



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 9, 2014)

...Why does this group go 4 days between posts?


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

When you have an experience (and I have had three)you will become a believer. I never believed until I was 17 years old and had my first experience. Wakes you up real quick. Full bodied apparition right in front of me. RIGHT IN FRONT of ME! Touching me.


----------

